# Spalte mit Zufallszahlen füllen/ jede zahl darf nur einmal vorkommen



## HKTele (22. April 2004)

Hallo 

ich habe folgendes Problem

wenn ich eine Spalte mit zufallszahlen fülle
insert into Tabelle (Spalte) values (round(rand()*50,0));

Spalte: 5, 15, 23, 45, 43, 23 

dann bekomme ich manche zahlen(23) öfter. wie kann ich diese aussortieren
und dann die neuen werte in eine andere Spalte schreiben.

ich weiß zwar wie ich die eine Spalte in die andere kopiere aber ich schaff es wie gesagt nicht die eine "23" wegzulassen

habt ihr eine Idee

THX


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. April 2004)

Ohne mir jetzt die rand()-Funktion angesehen zu haben könntest Du ja alle Werte in ein Array einlesen und so lange einen Wert generieren lassen, bis du einen hast, der im Array nicht vorkommt und den tragst dann ein. 

Performant ists halt nicht, funktionieren tut es. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wofür du das benötigst und ob es schnell sein muss, oder ob der Job getan werden soll.


----------

